# MSW wheels what are they worth? ( 1956-E )



## im_n2_vws (Jul 25, 2007)

*Old school (mid 80's) MSW wheels what are they worth? ( 1956-E )*

I have a set of old school MSW wheels. Just curious what they might be worth? I just recently bent one and didn't know if I should spend the $80 to 125 to repair it? Thanks,
Danny

















_Modified by im_n2_vws at 7:47 PM 3-29-2008_


_Modified by im_n2_vws at 7:47 PM 3-29-2008_


----------

